# Протрузия диска L5-S1



## ko4 (17 Мар 2018)

Здравствуйте, мне 22 года и меня впервые побеспокоила сильная боль в спине полтора года назад. Я ходила на йогу и после очередного занятия я почувствовала боль в пояснице с иррадацией в обе ноги. Разгибаться было больно. Около трех дней я старалась больше лежать и мазала больное место финалгоном в результате боль отступила и не давала о себе знать полтора года. Второй приступ был месяц назад, снова та же боль, я опять решила дать покой и мазала спину мазью с диклофенаком. Боль уменшилась, я вышла на работу и спустя в какой то момент в автобусе по дороге домой я почувствовала что спина опять простреливает, боль.вернулась. Решила пойти к врачу, он направил на МРТ и выписал нестероидные противовоспалительные. Пропив их неделю боль ушла, остался легкий дискомфорт временами, но в целом самочувствие почти вернулось в норму и я сделала МРТ пояснично-крестцового отдела
Заключение: МР-признаки легкого патологического кифоза, незначительно выраженных проявлений остеохондроза, протрузия диска L5-S1
Межпозвонковые диски на исследуемом уровне （за исключением диска L5-S1）без признаков дегидратации, имеют не измененный МР-сигнал во всех режимах сканирования, не пролабируют за пределы контуров тел позвонков
L5-S1- Высота межпозвонкового диска 8.5-9 мм. Определяется его неравномерная циркулярная протрузия, max дорсально, с угрозой разрыва фиброзного кольца на этом уровне до 4-4.5 мм, а также фораминально в обе стороны до 2.5 мм. Дуральный мешок поддавлен. Задняя продольная связка неравномерно гипертрофирована, деформирована. Переднезадний размер позвоночного канала на этом уровне 17 мм
Подскажите, какое лечение мне необходимо？


----------



## La murr (17 Мар 2018)

@ko4, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## ko4 (17 Мар 2018)

Вот фото снимков. Хотелось бы узнать насколько это серьезно?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (17 Мар 2018)

Желательно обратиться к врачу-мануальному терапевту (вертеброневрологу).


----------



## ko4 (17 Мар 2018)

@Владимир Воротынцев, а как выбирать врача, по каким параметрам？ Просто есть такие которые не просят даже снимки МРТ. Немного страшно, все таки хочется доверится хорошему специалисту.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (18 Мар 2018)

Грамотный  врач-мануальный терапевт обязательно на первом приёме подробно опрашивает пациента по поводу жалоб, течения заболевания, проведённых врачебных консультаций, обследований, установленных диагнозов и пройденного лечения. Обязательно сам изучает рентгенограммы, снимки МРТ и КТ. Проводит тщательный неврологический и ортопедический осмотр. Устанавливает диагноз и проводит комплексное лечения, включающее не только мануальную терапию (хиропрактические и остеопатические техники), но медикаментозную терапию,  ЛФК, физиотерапию (по показаниям).


----------



## ko4 (18 Мар 2018)

@Владимир Воротынцев, спасибо.


----------

